# Junior License Question



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

When does the junior license option officially expire. Say for instance my son turns 16 later this month. Can he obtain the jr deer licenses now and save some money? Or because he turns 16 before season opens would they be invalid?


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

Isn't he still a considered a Junior at 16?


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

GVDocHoliday said:


> Isn't he still a considered a Junior at 16?


The rule says "up to" 16. I'm assuming by that wording the 16th birthday is D-Day.


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

At 16 he is still a youth. I have done this for sevral youths the last few years, so he is good this year. Next year since he will be 17 before the start of the season he will not be able to do the youth hunt.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

Michihunter said:


> The rule says "up to" 16. I'm assuming by that wording the 16th birthday is D-Day.


One of those wonderful 'vague' rules. I just knew that you did not have to have a fishing license until you were 17 years old...and I figured that was kinda the same as far as the youth hunt went as well. Except you do need a license for hunting.


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

I checked on the license thing when my son was that age. What I was told by an officer was that once you have a license it is good until it expires. You can purchase the junior license and save some money. The C.O. did say something about making up for the discount in about 49 years.


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

Just got the answer from the DNR and they stated the junior license is good up to and INCLUDING 16 yrs of age and that the cutoff date is the day you purchase it. So if you are 16 when you buy it you're good regardless of when you turn 17.


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

Michihunter said:


> Just got the answer from the DNR and they stated the junior license is good up to and INCLUDING 16 yrs of age and that the cutoff date is the day you purchase it. So if you are 16 when you buy it you're good regardless of when you turn 17.


That's good to know. Need to remind the 16 year old to get his licenses before next weeks birthday.


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

Let me add to this as looks like will come into play for Novembers son..

Say purchased a Jr. license today and turned 17 next week. They can hunt all season on the Jr. license. BUT, will not be able to hunt the Youth /disabled veteran hunt . That state's must be 16 or younger at the time of the hunt. Just do not want him or others to get into a jam....


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

malainse said:


> Let me add to this as looks like will come into play for Novembers son..
> 
> Say purchased a Jr. license today and turned 17 next week. They can hunt all season on the Jr. license. BUT, will not be able to hunt the Youth /disabled veteran hunt . That state's must be 16 or younger at the time of the hunt. Just do not want him or others to get into a jam....


Good to know. Thanks for adding that info to this subject.


----------



## Butch (Aug 29, 2001)

Apologies to the OP, but I've got a different question about the Junior Antlerless license.

I just spent too much time on the MDNRE site without finding an answer and googling my question sent me back here, so...

If I buy a Jr. Antlerless (private land) for my 13 yr old, is it good only in one DMU, or is it good in any DMU which offers antlerless tags?

Thanks

Butch


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

It's good for the season and area you bought it for. No different than the adult tags, just half the price


----------

